# My Black Widow



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Keeping in mind that figured ain't my forté (not that I have a forté), and I'm working mostly with military enamels.

Suit: Floquil grimy black, testors flat black, boots and belt have a coat of Future.

Face: Floquil flesh. Shadows airbrushed with ModelMaster "skin tone warm tint." Then basically applied "makeup" with light and dark rose pastels.

Hair: base of burnt sienna, wash of black watercolor, dry brushed with sienna and British military crimson!

Lips: German WWII RLM 23 rotte!

Base is a chunk of old kitchen floor tile (the kit base was warped and I didn't feel like fighting with it).


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice John. And I like the floor tile way better than the kit base !


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Very nice job on the facial tones.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Yours looks quite sultry. And the suit looks suitably rubbery as well.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice work on the kit. I'm just not happy with the fact that the sculpted face and hair does not look much like the actress at all.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful job detailing her face. You should build more figures. You definitely have a knack for it. Your photography is top notch, too. How do you get such clear, well lit pics?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I like modesty, but in this case it's unnecessary. Great job all around!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thunderbird said:


> Beautiful job detailing her face. You should build more figures. You definitely have a knack for it. Your photography is top notch, too. How do you get such clear, well lit pics?


By focusing clearly, and lighting them well! 


Thanks, everybody!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

MickeyD said:


> Nice work on the kit. I'm just not happy with the fact that the sculpted face and hair does not look much like the actress at all.


They got the lips right! :lol:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thunderbird said:


> Beautiful job detailing her face. You should build more figures. You definitely have a knack for it. Your photography is top notch, too. How do you get such clear, well lit pics?



Her eyes are really well done! Its not easy doing eyes!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, John!! Figures may not be your forté... but you did real good!! Nice details! - Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats super and the best/one of the best versions I have seen of the kit. I think its a somewhat difficult model to pull off... not a real dynamic pose, and the all black outfit takes some care. Very good.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

As usual, John...a fantastic job. Although I have to admit that I'm not really blown away by the kit itself, you've done great with whats there.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice job John. Won't the wife notice the piece of kitchen floor missing?:tongue:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It's Karen Black! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hunch said:


> Nice job John. Won't the wife notice the piece of kitchen floor missing?:tongue:


Spare tiles 



SteveR said:


> It's Karen Black! :thumbsup:


OMG you're right!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Like the base you made for her much better than the one that came with the kit. Also a very nice job on her eyes and face. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the skin tone, the suit and the hair ... but .. but... but .... she does look like Karen Black


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on an excellent paint job John!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, now she's a beauty.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Ya know, for some reason I thought if John posted a Black Widow model it would look like this


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> Ya know, for some reason I thought if John posted a Black Widow model it would look like this


I've got them in the stash too!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice! For someone whose "forte" is not figures, you have a talent for fleshtones. I'm jealouse.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The more I look at her, the more I realize I got the eyes wrong. I looked at Scarlett pictures, and her eyes are greenish hazel.
I usually don't go back to a model after I finished it, but I may try to fix her eyes over the holidays.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice work there, John!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just Plain Al said:


> Ya know, for some reason I thought if John posted a Black Widow model it would look like this


I have that kit and someday I'll do it too! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I just got the Great Wall kit - it's mostly an excellent, modern, hi-quality kit, but it has one horrible mistake concerning the wing spoilers, and doesn't come with the top turret. I really wanted to build a particular Widow that my dad flew once, but it had a top turret.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice, i had no idea her backside was so...........noticeable


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well-sculpted, ain't it?


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG, you can't help to notice how beautiful Scarlett Johansen is in life and in plastic. I think Jeff Yagher sculpted this and he did a wonderful job.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, I caved in and bought the one from MiM that I've been eyeballing. Hopefully none of the stories I've heard about MiM will occur. In this one she's crouched by some crates with a gun in her hand, and the costume is a bit more risque. One question though, since I haven't seen the movie--what are the gold wristband things all about? Do they need to be gold(ish), or was that just what color they were painted for this version?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The wristbands, in the comic, are electronic zappers that fire an electric shock. "Widow's bite" or something like that. They're usually colored yellow (which you can read as gold in a comic if ya want).

In the movie, they look like they're rifle cartridges, which makes no sense, and are black, which is boring.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jafo said:


> nice, i had no idea her backside was so...........noticeable


Her most perfect feature, IMHO! :thumbsup:

EXCELLENT work, John! I'm just surprised you didn't convert her into Yeoman Janice Rand


----------

